# History of insulin in bodybuilding (HGH)



## Viking (Oct 20, 2017)

History of insulin in bodybuilding (HGH) - YouTube


----------



## odin (Oct 21, 2017)

Good video. I have seen this before. Ameen (sp?) is a bit out there but I like their videos with him in. He makes some good points about certain subjects. He prepped a guy who won a show and he looked great but it did seem way over the top all the stuff he had him do with potassium, sodium, water ect. He could have got similar results with a less crazy peak week.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 21, 2017)

What a more perfect time for that woman to wash dishes and clean the kitchen than while they're filming.  Jeez.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 21, 2017)

Tony really needs to just get a damn professional film crew and stage for all these shows. The audio quality on this one is horribly echo-ish. Still would like to have the dude on here. Would be some great entertainment and conversations.


----------



## Viking (Oct 22, 2017)

I noticed the same. They must set up anywhere and don't care what's going on around them. In half of the vids phones are going off or people walking past. Trevor talks very low so it is hard to hear him in some as well. I still think they are good. It would be good to get Tony and Trevor on here.


----------

